# Late Starters



## Moo (Jun 14, 2009)

Any tips for late starters?

That is, for folks who put out their freshly germ'd seedlings late in the year?  Like, now.

Young plants take pretty hard to high levels of heat and humidity; what are some ways to give them aid?

Plants getting off to a late start outdoors also have other disadvantages of course.  Let's talk about them, and things we can do to make the best of them.

Another point to make, is what can a late starter expect in the way of yields?  

A plant that has a 5 month outdoor lifetime will obviously put out less than a plant that had a jump of two or three months.

In what ways can we get the best out of these late starts?


----------



## MennoTheWise (Jun 14, 2009)

Well you're not the only one 

I'm only really getting started now myself. I've been doing a lot reading about general horticulture and apparently a late start isn't necessarily a lost cause. Plants that are introduced late in the season have the ability to catch up. 

Mother nature is a wonderfully complex force and isn't as helpless as some people think. Hopefully we'll both make it through. Keep us posted bro.


----------



## FruityBud (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm giving outdoors a go too, just put them into pots today.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 15, 2009)

Personally i would vege indoors on an 18/6 light cycle for 1 1/2to 2 months and when they reach the 1 1/2 foot mark i would fim them and keep them under lights for 3 weeks .. then put them outside to do the buisiness for 3 1/2 months to get you a nice quantity of organic bud = 4oz (BUD weight ) hope this helps ! Peace and take care !


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Personally i would vege indoors on an 18/6 light cycle for 1 1/2to 2 months and when they reach the 1 1/2 foot mark i would fim them and keep them under lights for 3 weeks .. then put them outside to do the buisiness for 3 1/2 months to get you a nice quantity of organic bud = 4oz (BUD weight ) hope this helps ! Peace and take care !



there isn't the "time" for that now... 
  BUT.. IMO/E getting them started indoors under 24/0 for a few weeks, would probably be the most beneficial for your situation. Put them out by ..mmm... mid July or so. Should Still give you a dcent yield and product.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 15, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> there isn't the "time" for that now...
> BUT.. IMO/E getting them started indoors under 24/0 for a few weeks, would probably be the most beneficial for your situation. Put them out by ..mmm... mid July or so. Should Still give you a dcent yield and product.


Yet i am guessing as to how many daylight hours are still available to you Moo and presuming that you are south of the Mason dickson line i.e your name is moo and you mention folk ..there for i am thinking cowfolk !... if this is the case you are probably  on the south side (but i'm only going by Mr johnny cash ) and you should listen to hick ! good man ! 24/0 for 6 weeks to yeild 4 oz (and i'll stay tuned to slim dusty in the meantime ) peace and good luck ! ooohh and show your grow ! In a Journal !


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 15, 2009)

You have until beginning of August to get them in the ground.


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm with Hick on that one you could make up for lost time that way with so many extra hours of light where you planted them today the days are going to decrease in length pretty soon your plants are not going to veg out very much


----------



## Moo (Jun 15, 2009)

I thank ya fellas.


----------



## millner (Jun 16, 2009)

What about yields though?

 Lets say you have an early finishing strain (easy sativa)  that FINISHES early-mid September, and you put them outside now... 

Wouldn't they only have about a month of vegetative growth (pitifully similar to clones, except not having the dark cycle as much of an influence) and then flower for the 60 - 90 days leaving the yield fairly low? 

Better to expect the worst than hope for the best right?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 16, 2009)

I started 3 bagseeds last year at the end of July and ended with about 2 ounces of bud when they finished in early october. Outside grown, in 3 gallon pots, and it was some indica stuff.


----------



## Moo (Jun 17, 2009)

> Better to expect the worst than hope for the best right?



Yeah.... well, maybe better to be realistic, and don't get hopes up.  But still can hope for best. 

It's hot.

How have others' seedlings fared in 90F+ temperatures?


----------



## oldsman (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a seedling outside in a pot that has seen nothing but 90+ degrees temps,so far so good.


----------



## Dank bud (Jun 18, 2009)

I planted 2 bag seeds up north, and i haven't been up their since i planted them, Ive been watching the weather up their though, and its bee raining quite a bit. if they survived that cold night i planted them, then so far thieve been getting a clear sky of available light (literately, except for clouds). im gonna be going up their next weekend and i hope i see something beautiful, plus i ordered seeds today and im going to be planting a next 4 seeds when i go up. I consider this a late start...

I think planting a bit later in the season gives the seed a higher germination rate and yes, since the light is more intense the plants have a good way of catching up.


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 20, 2009)

They are gonna get as big as they are going to depending on when they begin to flower.  Plants started in April will be bigger than ones started in July (same variety of course).  I wouldn't waste my time and $ with the whole 18/6 indoor crap as you are getting the same light outside just about.  Sometimes though, a plant started in April (like I do) will end up growing big and produce a pound or so and that might not be a good thing depending on location.  A smaller plant can be very stealthy and can be placed just about anywhere.


----------



## jao33333 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Moo,   I had a late start myself. I'm about three days shy of being three weeks into a Norther Lights, White Rhino grow. I have had to deal with temps in the mid 80s in the shade I just made a clear Rubbermade greenhouse with a clear roof etc. I  drilled 1" holes with a pan bit all around at different levals not to low so you are able to put it on the ground and keep out rain water. After that I cut out screen to go over the holes and with PVC Cement layering the glew over the sceen on the plastic around the holes a couple of times, I must say the sceen  is holding strong. I myself keep them off the ground at night on a old steel table. At first throughout the day  periodically I moved them around for some sun, each day give them some more sun. In the morning make sure you take the roof off at sun up to keep the heat down for streching. Now  for the last two weeks thay have been in full sun watering to moisten the soil ever two and half hours or some if they have been in full sun.  I hope this helps any  questions feel free to ask. JJ:O)


----------



## Six (Jul 6, 2009)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> Hey Moo,   I had a late start myself. I'm about three days shy of being three weeks into a Norther Lights, White Rhino grow. I have had to deal with temps in the mid 80s in the shade I just made a clear Rubbermade greenhouse with a clear roof etc. I  drilled 1" holes with a pan bit all around at different levals not to low so you are able to put it on the ground and keep out rain water. After that I cut out screen to go over the holes and with PVC Cement layering the glew over the sceen on the plastic around the holes a couple of times, I must say the sceen  is holding strong. I myself keep them off the ground at night on a old steel table. At first throughout the day  periodically I moved them around for some sun, each day give them some more sun. In the morning make sure you take the roof off at sun up to keep the heat down for streching. Now  for the last two weeks thay have been in full sun watering to moisten the soil ever two and half hours or some if they have been in full sun.  I hope this helps any  questions feel free to ask. JJ:O)



I have a question...how much is the shipping to send that tupperware over to my house...:hubba:


----------



## cubby (Jul 6, 2009)

I've done late starts many times. There are both benifits and drawbacks to late starts. First drawback is yield. Obviously the later you put them out the lower your yield will be. Yield is also dependent on wether your starting from seed, or established plant. I don't mess with late start from seeds, way to small a yield for the effort (just my opinion). I will veg my plants at 24 hrs. of light for 6-8 weeks, take clones around 4 weeks old for sex, compost the males, and plant the females. This not only saves space, time, but also does the obvious job of reducing your chances of getting seeded ladies (you can reduce but not elliminate the chance because out doors you have know idea what someone else might be growing in the vicinity), lastly the fewer plants you have the less you have to be worried about in the unfortunate event of discovery by cops or rats.
The greatest benifit in my opinion is stealth. I have successfuly grown mid-july plants (out at 1 1/2 feet) in an area I have full of tall garden phlox (3 1/2 feet tall, lots of color, excelent concealment without reducing available light). On mid-july Northern lights I have an average yield of 2 1/2 -3 oz per plant at about 3 ft. tall and the same wide. If you live in the northern part of the country as I do plants this size also afford you the opportunity to throw a row cover or makeshift green house in case of low temps or the unexpected early frost. 
Even if all you get is a little bit of finnished bud, it's worth the grow experience and the pleasure of knowing you can do without the dependence on a dealer. But be warned you will fall in love with this garden bug.
Good luck and good growing.


----------

